# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Prefab Homes?

## SweetSue

Does anyone know the name of the company in Little London, Jamaica that builds and delivers prefabricated board houses?  I have a project in mind and would like to investigate the possibilities.

Thanks & blessings

----------

